# Absolute Immature Neutrophils?



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I was just diagnosed with graves disease last Friday. I can post thoes numbers if anyone interested.

Does anyone know what Absolute Immature Neutrophils are? Mine were high the last time I had labs drawn.

Result 0.01 10E3/mcL (High) / Normal: <= 0.00 10E3/mcL

Never had that before. Worrisome?

Also, I have been on vitamin D for about a year and it is slowly getting better. I am to stay on my dose until the numbers are in the high/normal range.

Endo, drew other important vitamin numbers and said they are "low normal" and I would benefit from a good multivitamin without iodine but nothing more. What do you think?

Ferritin: Result 28 ng/mL / No Range Given

Calcium: Result 8.8 mg/dL (Low) / Normal: 8.9 mg/dL - 10.3 mg/dL

Vitamin D: Result 25.2 ng/mL (Low) / Normal: 29.9 ng/mL - 74.0 ng/mL (this has come up from 12.8 ng/mL since April of last year)

B12: Result 221 pg/mL / Normal: 211 pg/mL - 911 pg/mL


----------



## randoswife (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm too new to be any help, sorry, but I noticed how low your B12 was. Even though it falls in the normal range. I saw a post on Facebook by ThyroidChange yesterday that said that the low end of that should be 550. I'm on my tablet and can't do much...lol...but if you have a Facebook then you might want to go check that out


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, that is way higher than my number. Endo doesn't seem to want to do anything about it. Just suggested vitamins.

Wonder if anyone else thinks it low?


----------



## randoswife (Feb 21, 2014)

The article I read said that that is the low in Japan, where there is also a lower incidence of Alzheimer's... Hummm. Anyway I think there are links to studies that back up the need to raise the lower threshold. Maybe you can find it and print it out for your Dr. All my info came from links on the ThyroidChange Facebook page. Find that post, it's still the most recent one, and read the comments too


----------

